# Bersa Thunder CC 380



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have guy that is looking to sell/trade me a Bersa cc380 I believe it was a thunder? I have yet to have any experience with a Bersa gun at all. Has anyone ever shot one? owned this gun? what about reliability? any pro's or cons with this gun you can think of? While at work I don't have access to look up gun sites to get actual reviews.

I was able to look up and find out that new they sell for just under $300, What would a fair used price be? 

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have one and it is a great shooter and I've never had a problem with it. Bersa Talk is a good site if you have any questions. 
Bob


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks I'll take a few minutes and look over the site thanks


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

bobk said:


> I have one and it is a great shooter and I've never had a problem with it. Bersa Talk is a good site if you have any questions.
> Bob


I will second this. Mine shoots great.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the series 95 380 and have never had a problem with it. I've had it for about 13yrs and it's been flawless!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

